# Blackscreen nach BIOS-Update



## Trud (16. März 2018)

Hallo ihr Experten,

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Mein Laptop (Thinkpad E330) will nach einem, vermeintlich erfolgreichen, Bios-update nicht mehr starten. LEDs leuchten, Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. 

Was ich schon Probiert habe:
-CMOS-Batterie entfernt, dann kommt ne Fehlermeldung "System CMOS Checksum bad" und der PC startet neu
-RAM-Riegel getauscht

Ich hoffe, dass ich das Ding nicht als großen Briefbeschwerer benutzen muss 
Für Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar

Gruß
Trud


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2018)

Trud schrieb:


> -CMOS-Batterie entfernt,


 Und die ist noch voll?


----------



## Trud (17. März 2018)

Die hat 3V, habe ich gerade nachgemessen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. März 2018)

Trud schrieb:


> Die hat 3V, habe ich gerade nachgemessen.


 Die Spannung ist irrelevant.
Tippe mal *ganz kurz* im 200mA Meßbereich mit dem Mutimeter drauf.
Da müssen zweistellige Werte kommen, sonst ist der Innenwiderstand zu hoch und die Batterie leer.


----------



## Trud (18. März 2018)

Okay, ich erreche kurzzeitig Werte von ca. 180mA. 
Ich denke damit ist die Batterie als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen


----------



## airXgamer (18. März 2018)

Ich würde die Batterie trotzdem mal tauschen, da man offensichtlich nicht mehr machen kann. Du bist nicht der einzige mit dem Problem:
Edge E-Serie Bios Update bricht ab mit Rom Fehlermeldung. Ideen?
Edge E-Serie ThinkPad E330 startet nach BIOS Update nicht mehr
Solved:  E330  will not turn on after BIOS update - Lenovo Community
Im Lenovo Forum hab ich auch noch mehr Einträge dazu gesehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. März 2018)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Ich würde die Batterie trotzdem mal tauschen,.


 Bei 180mA ist die voll.


----------



## Trud (20. März 2018)

Erstmal danke für eure Hilfe!

Nach längerer Recherche im Lenovo Forum habe ich folgendes gefunden:
Solved:  E330, BIOS, black screen - Lenovo Community

Es beschreibt ziemlich genau mein Problem und der Lösungsweg scheint sehr aufwändig. Sollte ich mal Zeit finden, werde ich diese Methode mal ausprobieren. Bis dahin verschwindet das Gerät erstmal im Schrank.


----------

